# Barakah Nuclear Plant and Ruwais



## Decky (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi, I am waiting for security clearance and visa to start a contract at Barakah Nuclear.
I will be leaving the Toronto area, Canada and am wondering how others have found the experience both at the plant and living in Ruwais.
My family is staying in Canada and I am also curious if there’s any golfers with golf information.
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## eaoconnor90 (Mar 11, 2021)

I see you did not receive any replies to this post. Are you still at Barakah? Were there any expat employees that work there with families living with them?


----------



## GMoney123 (5 mo ago)

Hi Decky I am interested to talk to you. I am considering coming from Toronto also. I have the same questions that you asked in 2019.


----------



## Decky (Sep 14, 2019)

GMoney123 said:


> Hi Decky I am interested to talk to you. I am considering coming from Toronto also. I have the same questions that you asked in 2019.


Hi, I have since come back to Canada.
I can chat anytime though.
Decky


----------

